# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  песни от win

## WIN

Сам всё написал :Aga:  http://spaces.ru/mmm/0/3519361905/2064050/

----------


## Лев

*WIN*,
 Неплохая песенка... Поработай над звукорежиссурой(панорама, глубина, частоты), а то все звуки в куче и голос топят. Поёшь немного в нос - поработай над этим.

----------


## WIN

буду стараться

----------


## мусяня

*WIN*,
Согласна со Львом.Очень неплохо,но доработать надо. :Aga:

----------


## WIN

вот ещё одна http://spaces.ru/mmm/645186245696626...ru_2824784.mp3

----------


## Лев

*WIN*,
 Существенно продвинулся :Ok:

----------


## WIN

Спасибо.

----------


## WIN

http://spaces.ru/mmm/865106600426973...11-111-111.mp3

----------


## WIN

http://spaces.ru/mmm/030311678895899...olybelnayj.mp3

----------


## Лев

> http://spaces.ru/mmm/030311678895899...olybelnayj.mp3


Интересная по композиции песня, но... голос тонет в мощном звучании(компрессией не пользуешься?) и только разок прорывается. Текст песни - колыбельная и по сюжету не согласуется с музыкой. Трудно будет заснуть:rolleyes:

----------


## WIN

Я впервый раз попробывал записать и свести всё при помощи cuba-3.Хотелось добиться,прежде всего,мощности в звучании т.к. синт... у меня далеко не KORG за 5000 $ и более,а "кася WK-3800".С голосом,я думаю,в кубе нужно добиться индивидуальной настройки и всё сразу должно заиграть.Жаль что по работе с голосом там мало возможностей :Tu: И спасибо за комрессор уже пробую. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*WIN*,
 Я пока учусь у племянника В Кубе3 - он скачал из интернета много чего, вставил  и обработки получаются очень приличные... я наблюдал, как он ими манипулирует и мне очень понравилось.

----------


## WIN

Вот прогнал через комрессор http://spaces.ru/mmm/477846386114974...olybelnayj.mp3

----------


## Лев

*WIN*,
 Чувствуешь, как по другому голос зазвучал?

----------


## gammarecords

> Вот прогнал через комрессор http://spaces.ru/mmm/477846386114974...olybelnayj.mp3


Прилично звучит по сравнению с тем, что я слышал у тебя раньше. Прогресс на лицо! :Ok: 
Я тоже в Cubase3 работаю, в последнее время пристёгиваю к нему по ReWire Reason4 (там много чего интересного по инстументам можно найти, если использовать Resamples) ну и синты VSTi помогают обойтись без дорогих железяк.

----------


## WIN

СПАСИБО

----------


## luudvig

*WIN*,
Послушал "Мой город".Не забывай,что у барабанщика 2 руки.Не будет каши.А в общем,для начала, не плохо.

----------


## Лев

> Не забывай,что у барабанщика 2 руки.


...а две ноги куда дел?:eek:

----------


## luudvig

> ...а две ноги куда дел?


Лёва,када звучит закр.хет + компбелл+ сбивка по томам+тарелка и всё это вместе - каша.Ноги на месте.

----------


## Лев

> Лёва,када звучит закр.хет + компбелл+ сбивка по томам+тарелка и всё это вместе - каша.Ноги на месте.


А двойной биг-бэнд с двумя барабанщиками? А различные комбо с массой ударных? Важно не количество инструментов, а чтобы из этого кашу не сделать - это уже искусство аранжировщика и звукорежа:smile:

----------


## WIN

ну вы блин даёте:smile:Спасибо за критику и "прикрытику"

----------


## WIN

gamma******* спасибо за что подсказал про Reaons пока разбираюсь с 3-им ризоном,он русифицырован ,4-ка тоже скачена,но только инглиш вот отрывок того что у меня получается  http://spaces.ru/mmm/727383305879238...610/new-06.mp3

----------


## WIN

> Прилично звучит по сравнению с тем, что я слышал у тебя раньше. Прогресс на лицо!
> Я тоже в Cubase3 работаю, в последнее время пристёгиваю к нему по ReWire Reason4 (там много чего интересного по инстументам можно найти, если использовать Resamples) ну и синты VSTi помогают обойтись без дорогих железяк.


gamma******* спасибо за что подсказал про Reaons пока разбираюсь с 3-им ризоном,он русифицырован ,4-ка тоже скачена,но только инглиш вот отрывок того что у меня получается http://spaces.ru/mmm/727383305879238....mp3:rolleyes:

----------


## WIN

Ну а теперь,ударим по попсе аккордами рок-н-ролла :Ha: 
http://spaces.ru/mmm/662285156878561...3382/angel.mp3

----------


## Лев

> Ну а теперь,ударим по попсе аккордами рок-н-ролла


Ударил и... рок-н-ролл возлюбил попсу :Aga:  и песня с аранжировкой зазвучала :Ok:

----------


## WIN

> Ну а теперь,ударим по попсе аккордами рок-н-ролла
> http://spaces.ru/mmm/662285156878561...3382/angel.mp3


Убрал парочку D# :Fz: http://spaces.ru/mmm/401504681883216...5498/Angel.mp3

----------


## WIN

С наступающими всех Новым годом и Рождеством!
http://m.spaces.ru/mmm/7798277462716...ru_4396577.mp3

----------


## Лев

*WIN*,
 Спасибо и тебя также. Песня немного суетливо исполнена, звуков намешал... и не впето ещё, поди свежачок?

----------


## WIN

> *WIN*,
>  Спасибо и тебя также. Песня немного суетливо исполнена, звуков намешал... и не впето ещё, поди свежачок?


точно-точно...

----------


## WIN

Новогодняя сказка.mp3 Убрал все косяки прошлой версии.Теперь вроде нормально :Pivo: 
http://m.spaces.ru/mmm/4086432170537...ru_4512935.mp3

----------


## WIN

Новая работа посвящённая любви,весне,любимой женщине :Oj: http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/mp3/...a965f8fddc1e6f

----------


## Лев

*WIN*,
 Не стоит ссылки этого ресурса пользовать - не у всех может стоять этот плеер(QuickTime)...
"Пройдут года" послушал - в целом неплохо. По звукорежиссуре есть замечания - бас невнятный, мутноват из-за этого грязно слушается...

----------


## WIN

http://m2.spaces.ru/mmm/869379730195...6/Lubimoyi.mp3

----------


## Лев

> Lubimoyi.mp3


Симпатичная песня, но громкие и плотные звуки аккомпанимента с самого начала утомляют... Динамика развития от прозрачного куплета до плотного припева была бы более выигрышной.

----------


## WIN

http://m.spaces.ru/mm/397248377655/1...ru_7747264.mp3

----------


## Лев

> Новая песня


С:smile:импатично

----------


## WIN

А в жизни-то вот так,причём почти везде

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/767092/

----------


## Лев

> А в жизни-то вот так,причём почти везде


Если не про жизнь, а про песню, то хороша песня, несмотря на цитату(обвинят в плагиате :Aga: :biggrin:)

----------


## WIN

http://m3.spaces.ru/mm/3519311905/0/...1%82%D0%BE.mp3

----------


## Лев

> Новая махровая


А где махра? :Ha: :biggrin: Аранж хороший, а что поёшь - не разберёшь :Aga:

----------


## WIN

http://m3.spaces.ru/mm/3519311905/0/...F%5FNEW%5F.mp3 
Освоение вирт.гитариста

----------


## WIN

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/828302/ 
новый трек

----------


## Лев

> http://m3.spaces.ru/mm/3519311905/0/...F%5FNEW%5F.mp3 
> Освоение вирт.гитариста


Ссылка битая...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/828302/   "Нет пути..." - отличная работа! :Ok:

----------


## WIN

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/960011/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/960010/

новые

----------


## Лев

*WIN*, 
Чудесная интерпретация мгновения!
Над землёй немного  проигрывает однотипностью с Я помню...

----------


## WIN

музыка для релакса
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1028213/

----------


## Angel_Stike

Музыку для релакса так послушать и не удалось - файл оказался не найден(

----------

